# Game 45: Suns @ Heat (03/20 7:30PM)



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

_*Tuesday, March 19, 2012 | 7:30pm | SunSports*_








@









*Probable Starters*

*



































*

*



































*​


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I've put the ':' in the time, just for you Jace. 



Suns are no joke. 9-2 since the all-star break, which is bested only by Chicago. 9 of those games were at home, but that's still impressive. They're looking to make a late push for the playoffs.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

This is going to be a battle of point guards dudley and wade are a wash, Hill and James are a wash, Frye and Bosh are a wash. That leaves Nash vs Chalmers.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nash >>> Chalmers.
Gortat <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< :joel:

Heat win.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

You got it Ben. 

The Suns have indeed been impressive. Beat LAC in LA without Nash or Hill.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

You have to tell me, are those photos of Bosh and Anthony shooped? They can't be that ugly can they?

I guess we'll have to call the starters a draw. This game will be a battle of the benches.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh looks weirder than normal in that pic, but that's Joel and his Cro-Magnon, giantism-esque, building face.

He works it, though. :joel:

:nash:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What about Channing Frye's head shape? Odd to say the least.

And yeah, Joel....not sure what else to say. Swag :joel:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta win this one cause we got another tough, 3 game road trip coming up after.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lol are we actually worried about the suns? We are going to pump them.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

It took a gamewinner to beat Charlotte. Let's not think any NBA game is automatic. Suns have good players. Frye, Dudley, and Nash can hurt us with their threes. Not really familiar with their bench.

And before that road trip we have Dallas at home on Thursday, right? Should be another battle.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> And before that road trip we have Dallas at home on Thursday, right? Should be another battle.


After.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh. I guess TNT got overzealous with their advertising of it, but that's probably because there wont be a TNT game Thursday in lieu of the tourney.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Hyperion said:


> This is going to be a battle of point guards *dudley and wade are a wash, Hill and James are a wash, Frye and Bosh are a wash.* That leaves Nash vs Chalmers.


Wtf?

:lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No Joel tonight. He's out with a sprained left ankle. Dexter Pittman gets the start at C.

So if/when Pitt gets in foul trouble and UD needs rest, will we see Juwan or Curry get minutes? If its Juwan, then why the **** are we wasting our time with Curry?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

If it's Juwan we should cut Curry and push hard for both Hickson and Turiaf.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

3 quick fouls on Phoenix


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

No Joel 

Which means... For Pitt's backup... Oh. My. God.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Steve Nash's secret lady lives in Miami... just saying....


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Joel in that suit...

Swag. :joel:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

ßen said:


> Joel in that suit...
> 
> Swag. :joel:


He's a sexy dude.

Bosh is engaged early.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I love that we're going to Bosh so much at the moment. Wade and LeBron can turn it on whenever they like, Bosh is very much a confidence and rhythm player.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

LeBron James is a freakin' tank.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Damn. Good foul by Morris, just a real hard fall by Bron.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Great catch and finish from Bosh. :bosh1:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Eddy Curry....


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

JJ 3333


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Curry is ****ing pathetic


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No Battie-boy that first quarter. Hmmm.

We're lucky we're winning. Our D and defensive rebounding has been atrocious. They missed some easy looks.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

ßen said:


> Curry is ****ing pathetic


:clap:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jace said:


> No Battie-boy that first quarter. Hmmm.
> 
> We're lucky we're winning. Our D and defensive rebounding has been atrocious. They missed some easy looks.


Shane Battier will be big for us in the playoffs. I believe.

Lucky azz shot Curry. Get off the court. Oh,a nd great job getting scored on by Lopez... You fatty.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

..................nice finish by Curry


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bane enters. Shats a pass to UD's knees as he's wide open at the rim.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD J!!! Keep doing that. Like, all year.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jace said:


> Bane enters. Shats a pass to UD's knees as he's wide open at the rim.


I still believe come playoff time.... Gotta have faith!

Guys, I think tonight may be one of Eddy's last games. Rejoice! I hear we'll cut him so we can add Hickson, Turiaf. or bench space. Not sure. All three valuable.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Cole finishes at the rim!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Our baseline plays >>>>>


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Battier


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

****ing hell Shattier


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

A lot of shitty going on. Good to see NoCo bouncing back, though.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

**** off Pittman, **** off Curry. Put LeBron at C. 

We're shooting 60%+ and we're up 3...says it all.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Winning!

Pittman is terrible.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

That is a questionable call there


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shooting 58% yet trailing by 4. Unbelievable.

And saw it 2 or 3 times in the 1st half again, every time Wade is late on D or goes for a steal and misses, his man scores. Its just crazy how many times a game it happens to him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Can't believe we're losing this game. Some of the worst D of the year.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Shooting 58% yet trailing by 4. Unbelievable.
> 
> And saw it 2 or 3 times in the 1st half again, every time Wade is late on D or goes for a steal and misses, his man scores. Its just crazy how many times a game it happens to him.


Yup. Its crazy how much better he'd be all-around if he disciplined himself and adjusted from constant mistakes. I miss his approach from his first 4 seasons.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh, and Pitt and Curry are ****ing useless.

I miss Big Cat and Damp.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Pitt had a nice post move early, but 1 board? Such a waste of mass.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Odds that he's all defense this year?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Turiaf Hickson Kaman Hollins ****ing anyone

please


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Are the Heat really losing to Phoenix, curse of the post all-star break.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jesus H Christ Pitt...wtf


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We're defending this team like every Heat player has every Sun on their entire fantasy team. Unbelievable matador D and open Js. Just sloppy, lazy rotations.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Suns are scoring at will out there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice flop Mario


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yes Chris, yes!

This is what I want to see. :cbosh1:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That would've been a HUGE putback


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron was WIDE open Dwyane...cmon bro


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

These LeWade jumpers are bricking hard.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL, the Kings are picking up Terrence Williams. They need more overconfident young guards.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Yeah, lol'd at that fit.

Evans, Thornton, Jimmer, TWill, Outlaw, Donte Greene....:cbosh2:

Sidenote; Not hating UD today. Positives!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, need more :lebron: and less :lebroncry:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The Suns totally hosed the Magic in that JRich for Gortat trade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron: there we go


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron...just finish in transition. I dont care if UD is with u, FINISH!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I wish we had Steve Nash...

LEbron sucks tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Seriously Lebron, shoot that! **** percentages we're down 3!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron will take half court heaves but passed that shot? WTF? Would've had a nice look with enough time to get it off. Cole had no chance of getting anything in time.



doctordrizzay said:


> Lol are we actually worried about the suns? We are going to pump them.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

I believe someone kidnapped Lebron's son or something like that!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow. Imagine if we played with...some...energy.

Wade misses at least one gimme in-and-out every game now. No hops around the rim after seeming so explosive when he returned.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

At least we have :bosh1:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Mavros_01 said:


> I believe someone kidnapped Lebron's son or something like that!!


MAYBE!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

**** :bosh2:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Cole when Wade or any of the big 3 calls for the ball you give it to him you ass hat. Know your role punk ass kid.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We suck right now. Our home winstreak is about to be goneski.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Need more :dwade: and less retardation.

Not often that Lebron and Wade are being :bosh2:, while CB is all :bosh1:


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

When was our last GOOD game?I really cant remember!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn CB is ON tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cool - just leave shooters wide open. No problem.

:spo:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bosh 25 pts 11/14FG...shame about the other ****ers.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Again. Shooters open. Stop doing that.

We're ****ed.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Went way too long sans Lebron there. Bane is giving us less than zero.

3 straight triples by the Suns. Shameful.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I know we're a "play hard when its the playoffs" team, but its not even funny how much more championship-ready Chicago looks than us. This team is so damn painful to watch. So little cohesion and effort at times.

Wasting a :bosh1: game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Cool - just leave shooters wide open. No problem.
> 
> :spo:


Thanks for reminding me of my other complaint. Will this never change? I hate our D scheme so much. An open 3 followed by an opener 3.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

defense is pathetic!!!

they just decided not to show up tonight?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice work stopping the clock and getting to the line by all.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammiut wade


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Lopez vs Pittman, who's worse? Cos that dunk attempt was PATHETIC


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Suns are struggling with their bench vs starters. They look like they're just trying to hold on for this one.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Oh the Heat are back to their old ways of playing hard for 7-8 final minutes per game i get it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was awful agreed. Lopez fail.

Damn that J would've been huge by Bosh. Still, 4pt game - 5 mins...it'd be a steal if we win it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:dwade: :bosh1:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Just give it to BOSH


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Boom. 7 turnovers for Nash.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebroncry: dammit


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Are the Suns out of timeouts?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Please feed the dinosaur. He's on tonight.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

They have three


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:dwade:

MY HOUSE!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

WADE AND1!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gentry not happy


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow. First time seeing an NBA coach individually ask a whole line of courtside sitters (particularly on the road) if his tech (or the foul?) was deserved. Real odd.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Crowd chanting MVP for Wade :nonono: Not tonight he is.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

He's upset that wade got an and one for contact that was ignored on the other end. Suns just gave this one away. Total collapse.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There you go :lebron:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bucket here


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Feed Bosh.....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Crap...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

how about some medical staff wtf


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Grant hill is made out of metal. True story.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hmmm.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jesus H Christ.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I see a Steve Nash trey coming up, followed by us going 1 for 2 on the free throw line....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

HUGE miss by Frye there!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow. I'm sure Nash had chance to put that in then.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shut the door UD


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Ok, now I know this game is rigged, they designed a play for frye to aggressively roll to the hoop.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD is finding his way out


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:ud:

Gritty performance by the stalwart.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shattier with a -14 in 17 minutes...ughhh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow. Like, 30 opportunities to grab that board.



Hyperion said:


> He's upset that wade got an and one for contact that was ignored on the other end. Suns just gave this one away. Total collapse.


That is the Suns fan interpretation. Heat fans: Heat turned up the D and stopped going through the motions. Suns played well, but Heat played like dogshit throughout the game and were letting them dominate.

See ya next season!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is like the 4th time the Heat time keeper has screwed us at home this season :laugh:

Heat stole this game.

Bosh was the obvious POTG.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That was an... interesting win. But a win nonetheless!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

POTG Chris BOSHASAURUS REX

Enjoy being .500 Phoenix. Time to rebuild no?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh had 1 less FGA than Wade, but made 6 more shots.

Should've gone to him more often. Games like this, feed the big guy, he's hot.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This team is reminding me of the '06 team. So often we let teams hang around or lead us to the final minutes before raging a furious comeback. I sort of saw one coming tonight, LeBron and Wade were so awful throughout you almost felt like they had to have their luck turn around and come away with a big basket for each: Wade's and-1 (minus 1), and LeBron's long 2.

Player of the Game? 

:bosh1:
:bosh1:
:bosh1:
:bosh1:
:bosh1:
:bosh1:
:bosh1:
:bosh1:

:bosh1:
:bosh1:
:bosh1:
:bosh1:
:bosh1:
:bosh1:
:bosh1:
:bosh1:

:bosh1:
:bosh1:
:bosh1:
:bosh1:
:bosh1:
:bosh1:
:bosh1:
:bosh1:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario had a big impact on this game. Only 1pt but 8 assists, 5 steals and only 2 turnovers. His deflections on Nash passes led to many fast break opportunities.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> Wow. Like, 30 opportunities to grab that board.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And an unbiased fans interpretation. Heat sleepwalked this game. Very unbecoming of a top 3 NBA defense. Phoenix has no business on the same court as Miami when they're playing hard for 48 minutes.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Poet, you don't post enough anymore homebro. You just swoop in at the end of game threads haha. Some of our top-notch contributors are vanishing.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade County said:


> Shattier with a -14 in 17 minutes...ughhh


I'm banking on the playoffs being his coming out party.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Mario had a big impact on this game. Only 1pt but 8 assists, 5 steals and only 2 turnovers. His deflections on Nash passes led to many fast break opportunities.


Oh yes, forgot to mention this. He was great running offense, and his steals were big. So strange how hard it is for him to get open looks at 3, though. Even against the zone he couldn't get one.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

When is Miller coming back?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

CB1 on NBATV.

:bosh1: ****. ASS. ****. BITCH. DAMN. GOOD SHIT! :bosh2:

:dwade: so disrespectful to yourself...

Real life on court convo.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Mavros_01 said:


> When is Miller coming back?


Sunday soonest.


----------



## Madstrike (Jan 12, 2011)

Jace said:


> Wow. Like, 30 opportunities to grab that board.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


suns played like shit, did u not see how many turn overs we commit? it was just odd we were still ahead in the 4th...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jace said:


> CB1 on NBATV.
> 
> :bosh1: ****. ASS. ****. BITCH. DAMN. GOOD SHIT! :bosh2:
> 
> ...


I lol'd. Hard.

Rio was better than his stats indicate. A trey or two would be nice, but ill take the 8 dimes/5 steals.

Grant Hill is a menace. Dude is an ageless wonder.

NoCo seemed to be back on track a bit tonight too. Dexter's stats probably flatter him though. 6/4 in 13.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Madstrike said:


> suns played like shit, did u not see how many turn overs we commit? it was just odd we were still ahead in the 4th...


Agreed on TO's - but that's what our D does. It's how we stay in games, or in this case, the sole reason we won the game.


----------



## Madstrike (Jan 12, 2011)

Wade County said:


> Agreed on TO's - but that's what our D does. It's how we stay in games, or in this case, the sole reason we won the game.


Obviously ur defense is the big thing, but I didnt see much defense until the 4th, the turn overs we commit before the 4th were really stupid ones, not like we were forced into doing them.....


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Every time we run a set play... We score like 90% of the time.

Wish we'd run some more sets.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Thank you Dubsee. Took the words right out of our mouth. Dont know the percentages, but Suns were hitting big shots down the stretch, and our D allowed a lot of easy scoring throughout the earlier parts of the game. Suns played well. Still on a good post-All-Star run. Use this confidence/experience to beat the Thunder however many more times you play them, please.

Even if you want to use the TOs to indicate the Suns played awfully, the Heat played worse.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Brian Windhorst ‏ @WindhorstESPN Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> LeBron suffered a stinger in right arm after banging elbow in first half. Battled numbness for rest of game.


Explains why he was short on almost all of his shots. Hit a big J late though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Madstrike said:


> Obviously ur defense is the big thing, but I didnt see much defense until the 4th, the turn overs we commit before the 4th were really stupid ones, not like we were forced into doing them.....


That's the thing about their early-game D, its sporadic, inconsistent. I saw at least a handful of turnovers that were the result of the occasional crisp rotation creating indecision for the Suns. Sometimes those types of turnovers can look like its your teams fault in the heat of a game. Perhaps they could've made better decisions in those plays, hypothetically, but its still a forced turnover.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Scary about LeBron. That's the elbow that he hurt his last playoffs in CLE. It continued to require rehab into the offseason. I remember him telling GQ post-Decision that it still wasn't 100%.


----------



## Madstrike (Jan 12, 2011)

Jace said:


> That's the thing about their early-game D, its sporadic, inconsistent. I saw at least a handful of turnovers that were the result of the occasional crisp rotation creating indecision for the Suns. Sometimes those types of turnovers can look like its your teams fault in the heat of a game. Perhaps they could've made better decisions in those plays, hypothetically, but its still a forced turnover.


I understand that, but the thing is the suns commit many turn overs night in and night out, not just just against tough defenses. Its a wonder we have been winning games lately u know.....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Second consecutive big game from Bosh too. Great to see. Keep it up!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Fair enough Madstrike, there have been some very good high turnover squads in the NBA, though. Its not a death sentence.

So weird how we've become a non-existent 3-point-shooting team. So many 1- or 2-fers lately.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:bosh1: 

We should be looking to get him going early every single game.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Jace said:


> Scary about LeBron. That's the elbow that he hurt his last playoffs in CLE. It continued to require rehab into the offseason. I remember him telling GQ post-Decision that it still wasn't 100%.


What I find interesting is that a collision that big is either an offensive foul for a moving screen or a defensive foul for running over the screener. They called neither.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The zebras are awful. I'm sure their logic was the game was winding down.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Has Warrick fallen out of the rotation? He was one of their best players early on.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

He doesn't play defense, has no jumper and can't make free throws. He fell out a soon as morris and lopez earned playing time. Not to mention Brown is no longer doing his homeless man's version of kobe

But yeah, he and j chill take up 10 million and don't play because they aren't good enough.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, totally forgot about Childress. How did he fall off so much? He was a borderline all-star in ATL, and everyone made a big deal out of PHX picking him up. I was never infatuated with his game, but I lot of people really, really loved him.

And how was Warrick leading the team in scoring with no J and pitiful free throws. Not questioning you, just asking.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Forgot you guys had Childress....damn, that sucks.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Jace said:


> Wow, totally forgot about Childress. How did he fall off so much? He was a borderline all-star in ATL, and everyone made a big deal out of PHX picking him up. I was never infatuated with his game, but I lot of people really, really loved him.
> 
> And how was Warrick leading the team in scoring with no J and pitiful free throws. Not questioning you, just asking.


??? The dude's been averaging 6.5ppg.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Not now..."was." I recall earlier in the season people making a big deal out of him leading the team.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I think people were excited when he put up 15ppg or so at the beginning of the season, but then proceeded to suck. We get excited over small things here in the Desert now.


----------

